# RGS Goose #2



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm looking for drawings of RGS Goose #2. Any ideas where I can find any? Thanks.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly what you need, another project. I get where you are coming from though, with the right set up you can have many different stations. On my short list is making a jig to try a turnout, or two.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Page 348 of 'Silver San Juan' has a straight on R/H side view of this beastie, small black and white pic but good definition which would enable it to be enlarged to whatever size you require.
Good luck, I have just completed a 1.20 model of the 'Casey Jones' railbus from the RGS which I managed from photos.
Regards
David


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

here you go I uploaded the drawing but kepted the size up so you can read it 

link to picture below due to size

http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/...goose2.jpg


----------

